# buying a used 1911 on a budget?



## upjeeper (Sep 5, 2006)

what should i look for when buying a used 1911 on a budget? especially thru the net? i found a nice one in wisconsin - at least what i think is a nice one but i'm in Arkansas and can't look at it physically. I've owned plenty of long guns and i have a taurus pt92 but never a .45

here's the ad:
Larry Leutenegger custom .45acp on Springfield frame with 2 tuned magazines- $550 plus $50 shippiing.
Geat shooter, outstanding trigger, but not a beauty queen. Full custom frame mount and Ultradot. Lots of use,but lots of life left in it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never heard of him, but that don't mean spit. I would never buy a gun I can't put my hands on, and look it over. I am sure you can find someone in your area if you try. Look in pawn shops, look for a local hunting or target shooting bunch. That long distance buying a gun is bad. I hope you don't get burnt. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What's your intended use for the gun?

Larry Leutenegger is apparently something of a name in bullseye-pistol shooting circles, and appears to do high quality work. Presumably this is a bullseye gun, which I'm not sure is what you want. It won't be terribly suitable for anything except that narrow (but very challenging) sport.

In the competitive world I used to inhabit (IPSC/IDPA), $550 for a used 1911 from a good 'smith was a fair price. It's pretty tough to wear out a 1911 with "softball" bullseye loads, and bullseye guns aren't typically used hard like an IPSC pistol. You might need to replace the recoil spring and maybe the extractor, which isn't much money. I'd also be concerned about hammer follow (the hammer partially falling when a round is cycled), so you should ask the seller about that.

I'd also ask about what other parts were used, beyond the frame:

Who made the slide?
What sights (if any, and if you don't plan to use it strictly for bullseye)?
What brand is the barrel?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Buying a USED 1911 w/o shooting it first is asking for trouble, I think. If there was one in your area for sale, U could ask to meet the seller at a range and try it out. I don't think its a good idea.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Buying a USED 1911 w/o shooting it first is asking for trouble, I think. If there was one in your area for sale, U could ask to meet the seller at a range and try it out. I don't think its a good idea.


In my experience, you could say the same thing about a NEW 1911.

Edit: apparently I'm not alone. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3604

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*Safety Function Check*

Always perform a safety function check before purchasing/borrowing/using a new or used 1911 firearm. This is a good thing to learn how to do. With a little practice the drill becomes second nature. I make it a habit to perform each test after fieldstripping, cleaning, etc.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

personaly I would not buy without seeing and checking a firearm first. The phrase that comes to mind is "a pig in a poke".


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Blastard said:


> Always perform a safety function check before purchasing/borrowing/using a new or used 1911 firearm. This is a good thing to learn how to do. With a little practice the drill becomes second nature. I make it a habit to perform each test after fieldstripping, cleaning, etc.


Buy new Taraus PT 1911, $470 OTD


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

poncaguy said:


> Buy new Taraus PT 1911, $470 OTD


See here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3810

If ya do have an issue - can be a nightmare w/ that company...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

*Forget it.....*

*...buy a new Springfield for less than $500 and customize it youself as funds permit.*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *...buy a new Springfield for less than $500 and customize it youself as funds permit.*


~ what he said.... you could build it up how ever you woud like the possiblities are endless... :smt023

~ GOOD GRIEF.... I just agreed with Dusty.........:smt120


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Buying a used gun*

As long as you get an inspection period, you should be allright, providing of course you can try it out adequately inside the three days you normally are allowed in the inspection period. Also it can get costly with the postage and Insurance (cost me $60.00 to mail STI Edge UPS) I personally won't be buying another used any kind of gun again, unless I can shoot it first. I have bought a lot of private sale stuff and it seems like 3-4 out of 5 need repair-not to mention that they all need to be cleaned before you can even shoot them. I have become fairly good at repairing all the broken junk I have purchased, but I always did think a good locksmith should be able to fix a broken gun. Honestly you should buy a new gun and get the best one you can afford, as long as the old lady doesn't find out, you'll never regret it.


----------

